# Smoking coming from under the hood with bad smell



## Eibarra93 (Mar 6, 2020)

Back of engine *


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The exhaust is below that area and the fumes can run up the back of the engine.

Otherwise the EGR system is mostly there. If that’s leaking the whole EGR cooler assembly would need to be replaced. The only sensor here is the EGR Post Coooler Temp Sensor. pre cooler is on the exhaust manifold which is pretty far away.


----------

